# Best EZ-Up instant shelter value?



## Artfuldodger (Apr 16, 2012)

What is the best value in the instant shelters? I think Sam's and Academy carry them. Is there anything to look out for or are they all about the same?
I've seen some at the beach where the fabric top was put on seperate from the frame. Wonder how that would work?


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 16, 2012)

I have had both types. When I go to the beach and plan to stay several days, I like the type that I can take the fabric off and leave the frame standing. I have never had a problem with anyone messing with it. Just go back out every morning and put the rag top back on for the day.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 16, 2012)

Get a King pop up....More expensive but heavy duty..
Frame is seperate from fabric, but 1 person can set up....
I had one for 6-7 yrs and blue top faded, but still
tight and waterproof....Heavy fabric and waterproof....
Wind flipped it over my tent last fall and bent the legs, so I am
looking for another....
Don't waste your money on a Wally World special.....Thin material
and weak frame....You will be lucky to get 1 season out of it....


----------



## specialk (Apr 18, 2012)

i got one from wally world, got the room enclosure to go with it.  i only use it for nascar tailgating.  up maybe 5-6 hours at a time.  i use it 3 times a year. i've had it 3 or 4 years now. perfect for my application.  mine has vents built in to keep it from flying off like a kite.


----------



## TJay (Apr 20, 2012)

Internet site acecanopy.com has a lot of choices


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 20, 2012)

I have 2 ez up brand 10x10s for 10 years. No problems as long as you take care of them. Mine are like new.


----------

